# More candidates for weapons registration........



## Kirkhill (17 Jun 2006)

> Even hardened Scotland Yard detectives were shocked by the speed at which a spat between two groups of black youths on a bus at pub closing time escalated, within minutes, into a fight believed to involve a Samurai sword, knives, a claw hammer, baseball bats and hockey sticks.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/06/11/ngang11.xml

Presumably they mean dastardly field hockey sticks and not peace-loving ice hockey sticks.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jun 2006)

...and they probably meant cricket bats, not baseball.

Something about hockey or baseball.....in kilts.....that's just plain _wrong_.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Jun 2006)

From the a/m article:

Mr Bailey is also the author of the pamphlet No Man's Land: How Britain's Inner City Young Are Being Failed in which he describes how a gang culture can develop among groups from an early age. He says that young teenagers will fight each other just because they live in different roads.

"You defend your 'ends', your locale, because you don't want to be seen to come from where the 'pussies' live. You club together loosely to make sure you stand up for each other. It is an easy step from here to the creation of gangs," he wrote. Some gangs have names such as the Cold Hearted Crew, the Heartless Crew, Cutlass and, even more threatening, Beg For Mercy.

Guess Jr. has all the street cred he needs now.  I can't remember how many times I've gone to a fight call, when some punched out sally comes crying about getting "jumped".  You talk to some of the uninvolved parties, and it becomes clear that the fight was arranged.  Sorry.  If you tell a guy "go behind the rink at 7:30 and I'll fight " you don't get to claim you were "jumped".  Jumped implies surprise, and if you set a time and place for a fight, then show up in the place at that time, you could just end up with a fight.  
I know, it's crazy!   :


----------



## Kirkhill (20 Jun 2006)

JM:

Cricket bats make lousy weapons - really poorly balanced.  Although there was a British comic strip hero (in the Victor) who worked as a secret agent amongst the "wily Pathans" on the Northwest Frontier accompanied by his faithful Gurha servant armed with his trusty "copper bound Clicky Ba' ".  Hopelessly politically incorrect these days but great reading for a 10 year old. ;D

As to kilts and hockey - we call it Shinty. The balls a rock.  The sticks are swung at head level and the kilts are optional.   Traditional players prefer "Woad".


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jun 2006)

Oh, you don't have to explain to me;  I _know_ why the Romans built Hadrian's Wall - - Scots are crazy as loons! ;D


----------

